
Help Keep Domain Prices in Check - H2NCH2COOH
https://www.namecheap.com/blog/keep-domain-prices-in-check/
======
luckylion
Why do we need individual registries at all? I kind of get it regarding ccTLDs
and enforcing local law, but what do the registries do besides "being there",
taking registrations from registrars and controlling the zone file?

